# Dog boxes - suggestions?



## Erin James-Crook (Oct 5, 2010)

I saw that there are a number of people here who use dog boxes for transportation purposes (yay for polls!). I'm leaning toward something similar for my next vehicle and I'd love to get some input from those who use them regularly.

I'm particularly interested in:
- what material you prefer
- safety in very cold or very warm weather
- cost
- supplier recommendations

I did find a guy that will do custom boxes and is only an hour away from me (Patriot Dog Boxes), so I don't have to incur shipping costs; especially important since it's looking like the box I'd want is around $650. The boxes are aluminum and insulated. Mine would go in the back of an SUV vs in a truck bed. And no, I'm not dumb enough to think the insulation would protect them from the heat in a closed hot car, but I do like the extra layer of protection when the car is open to the outdoors (heat or cool).

Here's a pic of something very similar to what I'm considering:










Thoughts? Tips for a newbie to dog boxes?


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

You don't want a custom box held together by rivets, screws and bolts ( exception of the lock / latch system ). A really truly well built aluminum box should be welded. I have had as well as some other people on here with mali / DS that have broke apart these custom jobs that were held together by rivets and so forth. Be careful who you use, Kustom Krates are nice as well as WT Metall along with very very few others.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

You should search the forum there are a bunch of threads on this already.............


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

http://tristatek9.com/containers.htm

http://www.tristatek9.com


----------



## Lloyd Kasakoff (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm not so sure I agree. 

Screws suck. Bolts are lame. Plenty of sturdy unbreakable jobs with rivets - pop, cherry or blind. 

East Coast Crates, Kalispell, older Bob McKee's work. WT Metall work, but some of their materials suck. There are boatloads of others. 

Don't worry about their location either - since they are formally carrying boxes, Greyhound will ship to your city for a whopping $50 bucks.


----------



## Erin James-Crook (Oct 5, 2010)

Any suggestions on search terms Nancy? I did look through results for "dog boxes" but only came up with 3 or 4 threads, none of which had much info/detail on the things I'm curious about.

Thanks for the suggestions so far - looks like I have some more reading/research to do.  And awesome lead on the Greyhound shipping option. I didn't realize they had such reasonable rates!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f8/aluminum-steel-crates-16541/
http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f8/another-crate-question-16543/
http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f52/transport-crates-15591/
http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f30/custom-metal-dog-boxes-16206/
http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f52/looking-suggestions-aluminum-crates-14753/
http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f22/aluminum-crates-1186/


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> http://tristatek9.com/containers.htm


Look like good crates but would have them change the rivets out for welded beads. Sounds like they will do it from reading there site. Welds are faster and much stronger to apply then a rivet as well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> Look like good crates but would have them change the rivets out for welded beads. Sounds like they will do it from reading there site. Welds are faster and much stronger to apply then a rivet as well.


 
Have a bunch of these and no problems with rivets or anything. Excellent product and never had to get one repaired in years. No rivets popped or dogs getting out. Very strong, yet light crate.


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

Do not make the mistake of getting an insulated box,many dogs have died in one of those.I have personally seen a dog pulled from a crate like that because of overheating.Get a crate that is very open,lots of fresh air.
Can you imagine what you would do to a dog which is trying to cool down after being worked and there is not enough air?


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> Have a bunch of these and no problems with rivets or anything. Excellent product and never had to get one repaired in years. No rivets popped or dogs getting out. Very strong, yet light crate.


Yea they do look excellent some of the better work I have seen in a long time, thats good that you don't or haven't had problems with rivets. I guess its just preference. I haven't had alot of dogs but have had a few that have sheered a few of them and seperated them from the frame from some of the vendors that have been mentioned :-\", So thats why I prefer and also build with welds as much as possible. But yea your right that company is one of the nicer producing companies out there and I have seen alot of them or owned them.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Erin James-Crook said:


> Thoughts? Tips for a newbie to dog boxes?


I think a lot of newbies think that they have to go all fancy schmancy when in reality keeping it simple is just as effective. 

I bought a pair of intermediate http://www.rufftoughkennels.com/ for the back of my van with tie downs and a coupling kit for my Malinois and I couldn't be happier. Came in a lot cheaper but IMO just as safe or safer as aluminum.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Geoff Empey said:


> I think a lot of newbies think that they have to go all fancy schmancy when in reality keeping it simple is just as effective.
> 
> I bought a pair of intermediate http://www.rufftoughkennels.com/ for the back of my van with tie downs and a coupling kit for my Malinois and I couldn't be happier. Came in a lot cheaper but IMO just as safe or safer as aluminum.


I looked at those kennels as a possibility but they just looked too small for a male GSD....they are look a *LOT *tougher than your standard plastic vari-kennel. Very impressive demo.

I also did not like the limited ventilation compared to an aluminum box. Since I sometimes have to put up a wet dog in the summer I wanted excellent cross ventilation....just some things to consider.....I asked if they would build large in the 2 door model and they said no..........(at 35x22, the large is kind of small for all day with a 75lb dog, JMO)


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

jack van strien said:


> Do not make the mistake of getting an insulated box,many dogs have died in one of those.I have personally seen a dog pulled from a crate like that because of overheating*.Get a crate that is very open,lots of fresh air.*
> Can you imagine what you would do to a dog which is trying to cool down after being worked and there is not enough air?


So true. A box that is very open in combination with a good ventilation system in the car is perfect.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> I looked at those kennels as a possibility but they just looked too small for a male GSD....they are look a *LOT *tougher than your standard plastic vari-kennel. Very impressive demo.
> 
> I also did not like the limited ventilation compared to an aluminum box. Since I sometimes have to put up a wet dog in the summer I wanted excellent cross ventilation....just some things to consider.....I asked if they would build large in the 2 door model and they said no..........(at 35x22, the large is kind of small for all day with a 75lb dog, JMO)


Don't know who told you that but in most cases aluminum offer a whole lot more than your standard plastic kennel and at the least provide more on your standard build if you actually broke down the cubic feet. 

I know the people that jody posted offer alot more ventilation as well as myself, WT and Kustom Krates.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> I think a lot of newbies think that they have to go all fancy schmancy when in reality keeping it simple is just as effective.
> 
> I bought a pair of intermediate http://www.rufftoughkennels.com/ for the back of my van with tie downs and a coupling kit for my Malinois and I couldn't be happier. Came in a lot cheaper but IMO just as safe or safer as aluminum.


No disrespect Geoff but they are nice and do work for a indivudual needs but defently no where as structural stable if built right as a skeleton frame before the sheathing gos on.

I tell people when they call me for specifications that they are expensive but defently the safest route to go to contain and possibly in a wreck. I also ask people why are you wanting these and if they tell me because I want them I tell them they might be better of just buying a petsmart crate. I might be cutting my own throat but why buy the high end shit if your dog does fine in a low grade kennel. One of the biggest reason people go to metal is because there dogs are assholes and escape artist, then theres a small part that just have too much money and don't care and say if you don't do it then we will get somebody else ( thick headed ).

I can build the baddest kennel in the world for my male but why waste my own money in materials when he does fine in a petsmart crate. I do have one though for my female DS but there is dam good reasoning for that. Save your money and go spend it somewhere else or put it in savings, just being honest folks so sorry if your feelings get step on.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Harry Keely said:


> Don't know who told you that but in most cases aluminum offer a whole lot more than your standard plastic kennel and at the least provide more on your standard build if you actually broke down the cubic feet.
> 
> I know the people that jody posted offer alot more ventilation as well as myself, WT and Kustom Krates.


I did not buy that plastic crate but it is NOT you standard vari-kennel. The videos of testing (like throwing the crate out of a moving truck with concrete in it and throwing weights off a 2 story deck onto the crate) on that site are impressive!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> I did not buy that plastic crate but it is NOT you standard vari-kennel. The videos of testing (like throwing the crate out of a moving truck with concrete in it and throwing weights off a 2 story deck onto the crate) on that site are impressive!


 
I thought all that too until a few of them cracked...BTW don't let them get too cold!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> I looked at those kennels as a possibility but they just looked too small for a male GSD....they are look a *LOT *tougher than your standard plastic vari-kennel. Very impressive demo.
> 
> I also did not like the limited ventilation compared to an aluminum box. Since I sometimes have to put up a wet dog in the summer I wanted excellent cross ventilation....just some things to consider.....I asked if they would build large in the 2 door model and they said no..........(at 35x22, the large is kind of small for all day with a 75lb dog, JMO)


They maybe small for a 80+ lb dog but they do well for a 60lb Malinois. 

To me the cross ventilation is more about the vehicle not the crate. I used these crates all summer and it was one of the ugliest summers on record here for heat. That's where a vent lock and crate fans come in handy. If you are really worried it is easy to add more ventilation to these crates. Here is how you do it. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zuMGl8JGaM


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> No disrespect Geoff but they are nice and do work for a indivudual needs but defently no where as structural stable if built right as a skeleton frame before the sheathing goes on.


No doubt Harry and no disrespect taken. I've seen one Kustom Krate that had taken at least a 30 ft fall at a shipping point with a dog in it the crate was a write off but the dog had minor injuries thank god. I do think the Ruff Tuffs are up to that type of abuse as well even when cold. They do get scratched up though with dragging equipment on them. That's the only issue I have with them so far. 

That being said I know the stuff you make and believe it is the best made stuff out there. I still haven't seen a nicer made aluminum kennel out there today than the ones you do. Worth every penny for sure.


----------



## Erin James-Crook (Oct 5, 2010)

One of the main reasons the heavy duty stuff appeals to me is performance in an accident, especially since I intend to have the dogs in the cargo area vs the body of the vehicle. Neither of my two dogs are particularly rough on regular crates (heck one can be crated in a soft sided crate at agility trials), but they are quite valuable to me and therefore I want to protect them *and* myself/passengers in an accident.

The Ruff Tuffs are intriguing for sure - I love that they do so much transparent testing. I wonder if they've ever done a test to see what a weight inside the crate will do when the crate suddenly stops moving at a high rate of speed - would simulate a dog in an accident pretty well I would think. May have to email them about that...


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

I thought that a vari-kennel was supposed to brake in a crash, just like a helmet. The cracking is from the energy traveling to the crate and not the dog. Am I totally wrong?


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jonathan Katz said:


> I thought that a vari-kennel was supposed to brake in a crash, just like a helmet. The cracking is from the energy traveling to the crate and not the dog. Am I totally wrong?


Thats plastic in general is suppose to crack under pressure, where metals are general meant to bend and fold under pressure still holding consistency in strength.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> No doubt Harry and no disrespect taken. I've seen one Kustom Krate that had taken at least a 30 ft fall at a shipping point with a dog in it the crate was a write off but the dog had minor injuries thank god. I do think the Ruff Tuffs are up to that type of abuse as well even when cold. They do get scratched up though with dragging equipment on them. That's the only issue I have with them so far.
> 
> That being said I know the stuff you make and believe it is the best made stuff out there. I still haven't seen a nicer made aluminum kennel out there today than the ones you do. Worth every penny for sure.


I appreciate the gesture sir, but I would defently go with Kustom krates as well as WT too. JMO

Your right there worth every penny if you need to spend that kind of penny. Believe I agree and also do what most others do, if you can get off cheap with a plastic kennel because that contains your dog then hell ya go that way. Like I said spend the money on your dogs in another way or put it in savings for you children I do.

If you don't need a metal containment system that dont buy it, just like if you only need a chainlink kennel by that instead of wasting money on the stronger systems, thats the point I am trying to relay to people.


----------

